# Große Datenmengen



## flogag (14. Dezember 2005)

Hallo.

Ich stehe vor einem Problem (Theoretischer Natur).
Ich werde ein System entwickeln, dass mit sehr hohen Datenmengen zu kämpfen hat. Es handelt sich dabei um so etwas in der Art wie "Freenet" oder "GMX". Dazu kann jeder Benutzer seine Eigene webseite verwalten usw.

Mein Problem ist hier immer wieder soviel ich auch nachdenke und umstrukturiere... die Struktur der Server. Sollen es mehrere Server sein, nur einer... wie machen solche anbieter wie Freenet das...!?

Das Problem ist, es muss einen Hauptserver geben, der Alle User verwaltet, damit jeder sich untereinander finden kann. Dabei kommt aber einiges an Daten zusammen, wenn jeder User noch einen Blog oder ein Forum oder sonstiges Datenbankgesteuertes, oder gar mehrere Projekte führt.

Ich hab dann dran gedacht, die software muss sich dann jeder auf dem eigenen server registrieren... aber das wäre ein durcheinander und kaum zu coden denke ich...

Ideen für Lösungen?

Danke LG Flo


----------



## therealcharlie (14. Dezember 2005)

Einen Datenbank-Serverund dann erweiterbare application-server wo der ganze müll draufkommt. So sollte es doch theoretisch gehen, soferndu wirklich nur DATEN in der DB speicherst und keine Bilder o.ä


----------



## flogag (14. Dezember 2005)

Hm ja das hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Nur, wird das System dann nicht langsamer, wenn ich auf evtl. 3 verschiedene server zugreifen muss? Dazu kommt, dass die ausfallsicherheit sich um den Faktor 3 verkleinert. (bei 3 Servern)


----------

